# wpa_supplicant and a very short password

## Guayasil

I have to connect to some wifi network that is WPA2 secured (really?) with the password "1234". Wpa_pasphrase and wpa_supplicat reject passwords shorter than 8 bytes (must be 8..63). OK, it makes sense but... there is such stupidly configured network I need to access it and I cannot. Ant idea how to ralax this restriction?

----------

## idella4

maybe you need ideas on how to relax the restriction to having to use "1234" ?

WEP also requires the same I think.

sorry.

How can a wifi network insist on a password that defies standard encryption design????

----------

## Guayasil

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> maybe you need ideas on how to relax the restriction to having to use "1234" ?
> 
> WEP also requires the same I think.
> 
> sorry.
> ...

 

I'm a guest at some hotel. They have such stupid configuration. Don't ask me what for. I need to use it for one day. The funny thing is that I can connect when using Windows XP...

----------

## dmpogo

Try translating the passphrase to encrypted password with  wpa_psk (do I remember the name of the program correctly ? don't have my laptop handy) and put the output into wpa_supplicant configuration instead of plain text password.

----------

## Muso

 *Guayasil wrote:*   

> I have to connect to some wifi network that is WPA2 secured (really?) with the password "1234".

 

 :Laughing: 

Can you change the password of the network from the router, or do you not have access to that?

----------

